# Jetting landscape drains



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've heard jetting landscape drains can be difficult. I'm almost positive putting my 3/8" warthog in the brittle drains will destroy the pipe. What about 1/4" hose and warthog? They'd be straight runs for the most part. Customer wants to line them but first I have to get the roots out.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Size and material please. Also is there y or t fittings.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

There are some tees and wyes. They're all 3". I'm not sure what you call it, almost like that corrugated stuff.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

HDPE pipe


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

HDPE can be the cheapest pipe with a white outside cover with a black inside color to the thickest sewer pipe. If it is a pipe installation done by landscapers the quickest route to success is flow the build up of dirt out the system with gpm and then concentrate on the sticking points of the pipe where roots or a belly may be. Outside drains that follow no code are hard to do but can be done with a camera and thought, you just need to be paid for the effort to do it. And a dig may be needed to fix the real issue. The 1/4" jetter line in a 3-4" pipe can help but also go against you by doubling back, a larger hose and nozzle will stay pointed downstream but may not make a T . If you make a T bend you have strong possibilities that it will get stuck and you will spend hours getting it back. More info more info?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It is the HDPE, white outside and black inside. I'll concentrate on the straight runs only. I lined one run yesterday and cleaned it with my 3/8" warthog but it did some visible damage so I'm hesitant to go back in with it.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

That pipe should jet out without damage it is stronger than the corrugated black stuff. Do you have a flusher nozzle to try?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry, I got that wrong. The homeowner bought a new length to extend the piece that broke off in his ivy bushes after I tried snaking and jetting it. The new piece was the white and black stuff, the old one was all black. Really thin and brittle material. The section that I lined was a straight shot and accessible from the front yard ivy bushes. Roots about 15' in. I jetted it with the warthog 3/8" and got some roots out but some remained. I hit it two more times at only 2500 psi but couldn't get the last stringers. I took a section of 2" ABS and shoved it in the area drain and was able to scrape off some of the roots out but not all of it. The pipe was all cracked up after the jetting but still holding its shape so I and the homeowner agreed we'll line right over that one. The rest won't be that accessible so I'm thinking on trying a 1/4" warthog and hose for the tight turns or would that destroy the pipe too, seeing that I can't crank the pressure up too high? I don't have 1/4" hose and nozzles right now, everything I do is 4" or 6" so I'd have to buy it and don't want to spend the money on something that won't do what I need it to do on this job.


----------

